# Little help here????



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

Hello all,
First I want to say thank you to Matt for opening his home to us. That was awesome. I had a great time at my first meeting and I feel that I made out like a bandit. I hope to do well enough to return the favor soon. I was hoping that you guys could help me ID some of these plants I got. I am going to post pics and hopefully you guys can name them for me. Here goes:

#1

















#2

















#3

























#4









#5









#6









#7









#8









I am pretty sure #5 is watersprite. But am pretty sure I am clueless on the others. Scientific names would be awesome so I can start to learn these. Tthe only prize I can offer for this game is my gratitude and maybe some plants at a later date if these do well. Thanks, Jim


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Glad you enjoyed the meeting it was nice to put a name with a face. I am pretty sure of the plant ID's with the exception of 1 and 3. I think 1 & 3 are the stuff Damon got in the mail last week during the heat wave. They are pretty rough looking due to shipping so they are a little hard to ID. Hopefully they pull through. He may know for sure what they are. 

If you can take a pic with 1 and 3 in the water it may make it a bit easier to ID them. 

1)Rotala macrandra "Green" 
2)Lagarosiphon madagascarensis
3)???
4)Blyxa japonica or Blyxa aubertii
5)Water Sprite
6)Hygrophila balsamica
7)Bacopa caroliniana
8)Najas indica

The first three may need more light than you have. Try them and see how they do. I have found that a lot of the light recommendations are over stated. I have grown most of the above species in my 75 with less then 1.5wpg in the past. The DIY CO2 will help also.


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

Much appreciated


----------

